# Arch Rivals



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Took this shot this morning, lwanda was dominant and looking very nice finnage and coloration i took the eureka that was in a tank by himself put him in with them couple days ago, and man yea Eureka is back by himself again now:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

nice shot malawian pro! They look like theyre talking to one another lol :-D


----------



## Guest (Jul 28, 2005)

lol nice pic


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

What do you think they're saying to each other?

Look at the fins on that mbunda! I'd like to rob a synodontis of it's cave and make some bubbles!


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Everytime you post a pic I get so jealous!!!!!!!!!


----------

